
Someone Is Learning How to Take Down the Internet – Schneier on Security - openmosix
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/09/someone_is_lear.html
======
jjp
Also being discussed -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12491084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12491084)

